# Ohio river buddy trail



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone know their schedule?


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

June 2nd Frontier ramp
June 30th Powhatan ramp
July 14th New Martinsville ramp
Aug 11th Powhatan ramp
Aug 25th Frontier ramp
Sept 22nd Belpre ramp
tournament hours 7 - 3 ENTRY $60
Oct 6th Belpre ramp Championship Day 7:30 - 3:30
more info : contact Joe Mitchem 740-516-3850
Facebook OHIO RIVER TRAIL BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES
email [email protected]


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks shakyheadkid


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

July 14th tournament has been moved to St Marys, Wva marina ramp


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you have the powhatan one ?


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

yes Powhatan tournament was held with 50 boats


----------

